# Slideshow: Amazing Feats of Urban Beekeeping



## FreyaFL (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been posted here before, but I found it when looking for examples of people keeping bees in their backyards. Beautiful and inspiring pictures here! Enjoy. http://www.thedailygreen.com/green-homes/latest/urban-beekeeping-47093003

Freya


----------



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing the link


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

They needed these pictures for the city counsel meeting in Oakley the other night. I do not understand how a city like San Fran will allow bees, but these narrow minded small towns say "no".

C2


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I forgot about those...mine is #32.


----------



## FreyaFL (Sep 9, 2011)

NasalSponge said:


> I forgot about those...mine is #32.


 Awesome! I love the colors. I need to stop using white.  Oh, when I first saw that photo my first thought was, "How do they keep the yard so perfect that close to the hives?!"


----------



## FreyaFL (Sep 9, 2011)

Batman said:


> They needed these pictures for the city counsel meeting in Oakley the other night. I do not understand how a city like San Fran will allow bees, but these narrow minded small towns say "no".
> 
> C2


 Do you have AHBs? This is a real big seller for urban beekeeping. My neighborhood has had several swarms of AHBs settle in during the last few years. Having EHB hives is supposed to reduce the chances of that. (One year isn't long enough to know if this is working yet.  )


----------

